# Florida Concealed Weapons Permit Time Break-down



## docrocket1967 (Apr 21, 2013)

Hey everyone, figured I would post this for people who are applying for there concealed weapons permit here in Florida to give them a little insight on the time it takes to receive there license.

Here it goes....

I took my concealed weapons class on Feb. 23, 2013 at a local gun shop which was a Saturday. Monday Feb 25, 2013 I had my packet completed and fingerprints done and passport photo (I look Like a Yhetti) completed and mailed on that day (Feb 25, 2013).....The following Monday I had checked my bank account and the check sent with my packet was cashed exactly 7 days later. I did not bother calling until after week 5 of them cashing my check. Seemed pointless because in the packet it said to wait at least that long and also stated it would be 90 days before I would receive my license, that is if there were no issues with my background or fingerprints. I began calling sometime around late March and the phone system is not much help all it says is "Currently your application is being processed thank you for calling"......I know what your thinking you sent off $117 to the Fl Dept of Ag and thats all the info you get on the update and there is no way to check it online...but time goes on I was just anxious. Checked about once a week or every two weeks until April 20, 2013 my father told me he had a surprise letter in the mailbox for me. He handed it to me and before I opened it I felt around a little bit on the outside of the envelope to see if it had that wonderful plastic feeling and it did. Opened it up and sure enough there was my ugly mug on a license. Showed up a month and 2 weeks ahead of schedule or portrayed time they alotted for there process. Couldn't be happier with the whole process it was pretty much painless. 

I took my course with several friends probably about a dozen...one of my friends and his wife mailed there the day after me and last week they were lucky enough to get theres back in the mail but NOT with a license but with a sticker on the front requesting more postage...he actually took his to a post office to mail his. Needless to say he was very upset they waited two months to send his back and I cant blame himand it never even made it to the licesning office. Good Ole USPS and they wonder why they are hurting for money. 

Just thought I would post this for other people that were in the situation I was in with nothing but curiousity as to what to really expect on a time frame.


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

I went through the same wait game with them. Even with a permit they deny me a gun purchase everytime in FLA because I was a victim of ID Thief years ago and have to get printed ect.....


----------



## docrocket1967 (Apr 21, 2013)

How long ago did u get ur license? Thats a bummer man.


----------



## Justinsane386 (Aug 27, 2013)

It really only took that long? I have friends who are approaching the six month mark without receiving theirs. I would really like to get mine soon just don't want the run around.


----------



## Tapoli (Mar 3, 2013)

I was 14 days shy of 90 days when I got my license in the mail.


----------



## Agonnazar (Mar 9, 2014)

I have an appointment at the regional office at the end of this month, I'll try to remember to keep everyone up to date on how the process through there goes.


----------

